# Tanker Blackfriars aground



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

The following is an MCA press release:

OIL TANKER IN BALLAST RUNS AGROUND IN THE KYLE OF LOCHALSH 

At twenty three minutes past nine this evening, the master of the oil tanker ‘Blackfriars’ called Stornoway coastguard reporting that they had run aground on rocks at Kyle of Lochalsh. 

The group of rocks are known as Eileanan Dubha.

The 1,570 tonne British flag, oil tanker is in ballast and was heading south with eight people on board.

Stornoway Coastguard called out the Kyle of Lochalsh Coastguard rescue team, Isle of Skye sector manager and requested the launch of Portree and Kyle of Lochalsh RNLI lifeboats. The Coastguard tug Anglian prince is proceeding to the position with an estimated time of arrival of 3.00 am.

It is unknown at this time whether there is any damage to the vessel.

The weather in the area is south westerly force 6/7.

Jackie Mckenzie, Duty Watch Manager, Stornoway Coastguard said:

“We have called in our Coastguard tug to the scene of this incident, which will arrive at approximately 3.00 am to assess whether the vessel can be towed off the rocks at high tide in the morning.

At this time it is difficult to ascertain whether the vessel ‘Blackfriars’ has sustained any damage.

We are monitoring the situation and communicating regularly with the master of the vessel.”


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here in better days:


----------



## Alistair Black (Nov 20, 2005)

Just announced on BBC Radio Scotland: tanker Blackfriars now afloat again.

Alistair.


----------



## ian jackson (Feb 18, 2005)

*Blackfriars*

I am aware of this incident as I was the duty MCA officer who dealt with it. Vessel came off around 0920 this morning. Some damage but not too much. Vessel now anchored awaiting underwater survey. Luck was with her and with the local area as she was in ballast.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

No loss of life, no pollution and very little damage, altogether, a very good result all round. (Applause)


----------

